# Hello all



## NicktheEvil (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello, my name is Nick and i've been doing tech theatre for quite some time. I am currently enrolled as a sound design student headed toward getting my MFA. 

Its nice to see a community devoted to what i do in life.


----------



## LekoBoy (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Nick. Where are you going to school? And where did you go for undergrad? I didn't know anyp;ace offered an MFA in Sound Design. That's cool.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 30, 2008)

LekoBoy said:


> Hi Nick. Where are you going to school? And where did you go for undergrad? I didn't know anyp;ace offered an MFA in Sound Design. That's cool.


Really? My Audio teacher last year had one, as well as the other designer who would cover for her.

Welcome to the Booth!
And I second LekoBoy's questions.


----------



## NicktheEvil (Aug 31, 2008)

My undergrad was at Slippery Rock University where I earned a BA in Theatre Production Design and Technology -- AKA building stuff. Its a great program if anyone is looking to go to college for theatre. 

There are many schools for sound design as an MFA in theatre. Carnegie Mellon, Purdue, Ohio University, University of Iowa, CCM, UMKC, UCI. They're out there, but not as popular yet.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 31, 2008)

NicktheEvil said:


> Carnegie Mellon, Purdue, Ohio University, University of Iowa, CCM, UMKC, UCI. They're out there, but not as popular yet.


You're looking all over... Or are you just listing them?
Yes, my Audio teacher had one from CalArts, and the one who covered a few shows I believe was from UCI.
Well, make sure to tell us where you end up!


----------



## NicktheEvil (Sep 6, 2008)

I attend Ohio University and I'm about to start my second year on monday. 

I was just listing the schools that have the program. They're certainly not as common as Scenography, lighting design, or costumes, but they're out there.


----------

